# Simply Licking My Chops...



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Need I say more? :whistling:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Look at the expression on Powe's face. Where did you get that pic? For some reason I think I made it.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> Look at the expression on Powe's face. Where did you get that pic? For some reason I think I made it.


That is a great look of fear.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Photoshoped...he cant jump :whistling:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

sabas4mvp said:


> Look at the expression on Powe's face. Where did you get that pic? For some reason I think I made it.


For reals?

Here: http://media.funlol.com/content/img/oden-says-get-out.jpg


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Photoshoped...he cant jump :whistling:


All seriousness Da, do Laker fans fear that Bynum might have a career long issue with his knee? Do they think he might go for a MF and miss (most of) next year?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The funniest thing about this picture is that Damon Stoudamire could stand up under his feet there.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Ya, I remember putting that exact text on it and posting it on another forum, guess it spread around a bit. Yup, just found it on my computer created on July 9th.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Photoshoped...he cant jump :whistling:


That's it . . . you keep believeing that Laker fan . . . Oden can't jump, nothing to worry about here. : )


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hap said:


> All seriousness Da, do Laker fans fear that Bynum might have a career long issue with his knee? Do they think he might go for a MF and miss (most of) next year?


Well i dont know about MF surgery since isnt that to help with small fractures in the bone? His problem is ligaments and the muscle being strong enough to hold his kneecap in place. It has become ridiculous since the injury with all the timetables Lakers staff have givin when estimating his return. 

Right now he is going for a 2nd opinion with a doctor in jersey who perform surgery on Bynums OTHER knee when he was 12. All I know is is if Bynum has knee surgery 5 months after the injury that is really ****ed up. People have brought up the incompetence of the Lakers training staff as part of the problem. When Malone was a Laker and injured his knee the Lakers staff misdiagnosed it as a strain instead of a tear which it actually was. He had to get his own 2nd opinion to find this out, 3 months after the injury! 

Lakers have had a lot of problems with injuries these last couple of years. Our trainer who has been here since the 80's in archaic in his methods. No new techniques or technology. IMO that is why a lot of our players are "slow healers". I really want a new training staff next year top to bottom.

There will be no Willis Reed moment in the finals for Bynum. Its a dark time right now for Bynum and his injry, a lot more will be know in the next month I suspect


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i feel bad because i don't wish injury on anyone..but deeeeeeeeeeeeep down inside. i got this little hope bynum gets micro fracture surgery


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^bad karma


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Well i dont know about MF surgery since isnt that to help with small fractures in the bone? His problem is ligaments and the muscle being strong enough to hold his kneecap in place. It has become ridiculous since the injury with all the timetables Lakers staff have givin when estimating his return.


I don't know. I think Zach's MF was based on a bone bruise, and wasn't that also part of the issue with Bynum?


> Right now he is going for a 2nd opinion with a doctor in jersey who perform surgery on Bynums OTHER knee when he was 12. All I know is is if Bynum has knee surgery 5 months after the injury that is really ****ed up. People have brought up the incompetence of the Lakers training staff as part of the problem. When Malone was a Laker and injured his knee the Lakers staff misdiagnosed it as a strain instead of a tear which it actually was. He had to get his own 2nd opinion to find this out, 3 months after the injury!
> 
> Lakers have had a lot of problems with injuries these last couple of years. Our trainer who has been here since the 80's in archaic in his methods. No new techniques or technology. IMO that is why a lot of our players are "slow healers". I really want a new training staff next year top to bottom.
> 
> There will be no Willis Reed moment in the finals for Bynum. Its a dark time right now for Bynum and his injry, a lot more will be know in the next month I suspect


Doesn't Bynum have legit injury issues when he was in high school, in that he played a very limited # of games?

Having a 2nd surgery so soon after the first one, is not a good sign. It seems to suggest that it wasn't done right the first time OR he miss re-habed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hap said:


> I don't know. I think Zach's MF was based on a bone bruise, and wasn't that also part of the issue with Bynum?


I was under the impression that it had more to do with stretched out ligaments.



Hap said:


> Doesn't Bynum have legit injury issues when he was in high school, in that he played a very limited # of games?


Honestly, not really sure



Hap said:


> Having a 2nd surgery so soon after the first one, is not a good sign. It seems to suggest that it wasn't done right the first time OR he miss re-habed.


It was the right knee he had surgery on when he was 12...this time the problem is with the left


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

ehizzy3 said:


> i feel bad because i don't wish injury on anyone..but deeeeeeeeeeeeep down inside. i got this little hope bynum gets micro fracture surgery


I really hope Bynum comes back at full strength so that Oden can prove beyond any doubt that he is 10 times the player. Bynum will be a page compared to Senator Oden.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Except the senator is gonna go down on the page :whistling:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Our trainer who has been here since the 80's in archaic in his methods. No new techniques or technology. IMO that is why a lot of our players are "slow healers".


Is he a friend of Dr. Jerry Buss?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It just seems like they hold on to him for loyalty. How long have you guys had your trainer?


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

This really sounds a lot like Zach's injury. When he got his second opinion that's when they opted for MF surgery. I don't think Bynum will need MF surgery but it doesn't look pretty. All this time out just for a dislocated knee cap?!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I hope Bynum comes back better then ever, and he and The Senator have many great battles over the next 15 years!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> It just seems like they hold on to him for loyalty. How long have you guys had your trainer?


Bobby Medina's been with the Blazers for a while... 10, 11 years. But, doctors either stay with what they learned, or they learn new things. Like that episode of Scrubs with Dick Van Lesbian.


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai4cuNA9Eag

:rock:

But does Bynum know big?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Here is the latest on Bynum...ugh
http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep8-2008may08,0,7525027.storyIf the 20-year-old center doesn't feel better in three to four weeks, he might have exploratory surgery on a sore left knee that has kept him sidelined since Jan. 13.
Andrew Bynum might go from a breakout season to under the knife.If the 20-year-old center doesn't feel better in three to four weeks, he might have exploratory surgery on a sore left knee that has kept him sidelined since Jan. 13.

more in link..


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Ptrailblazersfan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai4cuNA9Eag
> 
> :rock:
> 
> But does Bynum know big?


ha, I've never seen this because I go to school in Eugene.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum won't get microfracture surgery, just exploratory, if he opts for surgery at all. You don't get MF surgery unless you've lost some sort of cartilage in your knee, which Bynum hasn't. At least according to all the reports I've heard.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

sabas4mvp said:


> Look at the expression on Powe's face. Where did you get that pic? For some reason I think I made it.


You made that pic? It's been online since last year summer camp. How did you make it? And who makes pics? You can _take_ a picture, but I don't know how you make one.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> You made that pic? It's been online since last year summer camp. How did you make it? And who makes pics? You can _take_ a picture, but I don't know how you make one.


I believe what he may have been saying was, he may not have "taken" it, but he placed the Oden heading on it.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

EHL said:


> Bynum won't get microfracture surgery, just exploratory, if he opts for surgery at all. You don't get MF surgery unless you've lost some sort of cartilage in your knee, which Bynum hasn't. At least according to all the reports I've heard.


Even though you are a ****ing Laker fan, you are 100% correct. Microfracture surgery is to help with cartilage. Chances are that he won't need that surgery.

On another note though, both Oden and Darius Miles went in to have exploritory surgery and both ended up needing MF surgery. So I guess you just never know. I wish the kid luck though.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

ABM said:


> I believe what he may have been saying was, he may not have "taken" it, but he placed the Oden heading on it.


Bah, I was being a jerk. Sorry. Had a bad start to my morning


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

EHL said:


> Bynum won't get microfracture surgery, just exploratory, if he opts for surgery at all. You don't get MF surgery unless you've lost some sort of cartilage in your knee, which Bynum hasn't. At least according to all the reports I've heard.


One of the main reasons to do exploratory surgery is to look for small chips of dislodged cartilage because that does not show up on MRI's or X-Rays. If there does happen to be some degrading of the cartilage, then MF surgery would be next. Most ailments in the knee can be diagnosed without exploratory except for certain cartilage or ligament issues. This is why exploratory surgery so often leads to major surgery, the lesser ailments should be noticeable via MRI. I really hope Bynum does not need MF surgery, I hate when any young promising player is sidelined for health reasons.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

^^^ Yeah I am worried for Bynum.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

ABM said:


> Need I say more? :whistling:



Is it me, or is Oden actually SMILING as he is blocking that shot??? :yay:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

He's in the middle of saying 'WEAK!"


----------



## SabasRevenge! (Apr 20, 2008)

Oden's vert looks pretty weak.


What's up with Bynum's sketchy pre-draft vert numbers? Who supplied those #'s and why didn't he go to pre-draft camp to get official measurements?


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

SabasRevenge! said:


> *Oden's vert looks pretty weak.*
> 
> 
> What's up with Bynum's sketchy pre-draft vert numbers? Who supplied those #'s and why didn't he go to pre-draft camp to get official measurements?


Huh? Are you saying the kid can't jump?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope Bynum is fine by next season. I really want to see him match up with GO.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GOD said:


> One of the main reasons to do exploratory surgery is to look for small chips of dislodged cartilage because that does not show up on MRI's or X-Rays. If there does happen to be some degrading of the cartilage, then MF surgery would be next. Most ailments in the knee can be diagnosed without exploratory except for certain cartilage or ligament issues. This is why exploratory surgery so often leads to major surgery, the lesser ailments should be noticeable via MRI. I really hope Bynum does not need MF surgery, I hate when any young promising player is sidelined for health reasons.


Highly unlikely. I've talked to several doctors about MF surgery (since I was close to getting it myself) and they all agree it's a last resort sort of surgery because the only cartilage that gets damaged that is worth drilling microholes into your knee (to induce bleeding and increase your cartilage surface area) is damage to the primary weight-bearing cartilage, not lateral cartilage or less important types of cartilage in your knee. Highly unlikely that "chipped" cartilage would lead to MF surgery, and there is no evidence that MF surgery has any preventative qualities. So possible, but unlikely. For example, Tmac had his knee scoped recently and all they did was remove loose particles. 



mediocre man said:


> Even though you are a ****ing Laker fan, you are 100% correct. Microfracture surgery is to help with cartilage. Chances are that he won't need that surgery.
> 
> On another note though, both Oden and Darius Miles went in to have exploritory surgery and both ended up needing MF surgery. So I guess you just never know. I wish the kid luck though.


That just tells you what a bum Miles was. Oden I'm less sure about, I'll reserve judgment until he plays.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

EHL said:


> Bynum won't get microfracture surgery, just exploratory, if he opts for surgery at all. You don't get MF surgery unless you've lost some sort of cartilage in your knee, which Bynum hasn't. At least according to all the reports I've heard.


Thats what we thought about Greg too.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

EHL said:


> Highly unlikely. I've talked to several doctors about MF surgery (since I was close to getting it myself) and they all agree it's a last resort sort of surgery because the only cartilage that gets damaged that is worth drilling microholes into your knee (to induce bleeding and increase your cartilage surface area) is damage to the primary weight-bearing cartilage, not lateral cartilage or less important types of cartilage in your knee.


Oden's MF surgery was reportedly to the non-weight bearing portion of his left knee. I think Arenas had MF on non-weight bearing portion too.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

EHL said:


> Highly unlikely. I've talked to several doctors about MF surgery (since I was close to getting it myself) and they all agree it's a last resort sort of surgery because the only cartilage that gets damaged that is worth drilling microholes into your knee (to induce bleeding and increase your cartilage surface area) is damage to the primary weight-bearing cartilage, not lateral cartilage or less important types of cartilage in your knee. Highly unlikely that "chipped" cartilage would lead to MF surgery, and there is no evidence that MF surgery has any preventative qualities. So possible, but unlikely. For example, Tmac had his knee scoped recently and all they did was remove loose particles. .


As others said, Oden had the procedure on non-weight bearing portion of his knee. Also, what a doc tells you might be very different since you are not a pro athlete. You have to consider the difference in the amount of strain and constant pounding that goes on in the knees of a pro, and that having full use of their knees is their livelihood. I doc might think it's not worth the pain and rehab to do a procedure on you that really is not going to affect you greatly, but on a pro, that procedure might mean the ability to continue in his profession. I really don't know, just a thought. Hope you are right that Bynum will be fine, but on the Blazer board we have come to expect MF surgery since we have seen it so much lately. The good news is that they seemed to have figured out how to do it now, and most people seem to heal just fine. Amare, Zach, and most others who take their rehab seriously tend to fully recover now. It just means missing some time.


----------

